# Nano Plant List v1.0



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm in the middle of writing a couple of articles for PFK. I figured you guys might find my list of interest. Please feel free to add to, all plants are from Tropica so they'll be some extra/missing no doubt for US citizens.

_Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Bacopa australis Bacopa monnieri 
Bolbitis heudelotii 
Ceratophyllum demersum
Cladophora aegagropila
Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii''
Cryptocoryne parva
Diplidis diandra
Echinodorus angustifolius
Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Echinodorus quadricostatus var. ''magdalenensis''
Echinodorus tenellus 
Eleocharis acicularis 
Eleocharis ''parvula'' 
Glossostigma elatinoides 
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Hemianthus micranthemoides 
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides (maritima)
Hygrophila corymbosa ''Compact''
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 
Lilaeopsis mauritiana 
Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae 
Littorella uniflora 
Lobelia cardinalis 
Ludwigia arcuata 
Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'
Marsilea hirsuta 
Micranthemum umbrosum 
Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow''
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv'
Monosolenium tenerum
Mayaca sellowiana
Pogostemon helferi 
Ranunculus limosella 
Riccia fluitans 
Riccia sp. ''Dwarf''
Rotala rotundifolia 
Rotala sp. ''Green''
Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan''
Rotala wallichii 
Utricularia graminifolia
Vallisneria nana 
Vesicularia sp. ''Christmas''
Vesicularia dubyana_


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

Great post, George. It's nice to see such a comprehensive list of nano-compatible plants. The Bolbitis is a nice starter plant, and a very slow grower, however, it will eventually have to be moved from a nano. It gets pretty big, as I found out. Just takes a while. Both of my bolbitis specimens have been moved from my 8g and are now in my 20 and 36g. 

Still, it's an excellent post. I apologize for being picky.

llj


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Well, there's the list I made some time ago... to combine our resources... 

See the list


----------



## Blain (Nov 29, 2006)

Great resource.
Any chance this could be made sticky?


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

This really should be a sticky


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

cjyhc4 said:


> This really should be a sticky


I second that.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

alot of time has gone by from this thread and I think there is more to be added to this list. If anyone could think of or knows of more plants to add to this list then please do so here in this thread. I think it is important for us nano keepers to know what types of plants are for the nano setup.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

cjyhc4 said:


> This really should be a sticky


I third that.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a decent list I came up with in response to a question on the APC nano board.

Plants to consider:
It all depends on what you want it to look like, how much light and nutrients you are going to supply, what kind of filter you add (if any), the substrate you use, and whether you want to trim a lot or not, but here are some suggestions of nano-apropriate plants:

-_Marsilea quadrifolia
-Marsilea minuta
-Hemianthus callitrichoides
-Glossostigma elatinoides
-Elocharis acicularis
-Ranunculus Inundatus
-Sagittaria subulata
-Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
-Eriocaulon sp.
-Echinodorus tenellus
-Blyxa japonica
-Pogostemon helferi
-Anubias barteri _'Petite nana'
-Many dwarf _Cryptocorne_ species (_parva, petchii, minuta_)
-Any small leaved stem plant you are willign to trim regularly _(Ludwigia sp., Rotala sp., Bacopa sp._)
-Any number of mosses (_Taxiphyllum sp., Taxiphyllum sp., Vesicularia sp_., etc...)

Those are just what I came up with in about 10 minutes of thinking/searching... keep looking and you'll be amazed at the diversity of nano-appropriate plants in the hobby today.

Cheers,
Jared


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

:fish: :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

this list hasnt been touched in many monthes, but I am thinking of getting bacopa australis for my tank as ground cover, but I think it grows larger than what I need, how large does it grow?


----------

